

Help Nepal by donating to Earthquake relief fund - hemtros
https://www.gofundme.com/earthquakerelief

======
greenyoda
_" The charity that this will be donated is yet TBD - we will keep you posted
throughout the entire fundraising process and will be given to the
organization that has shown the most effectiveness in disaster response to
this earthquake in the upcoming days."_

Why shouldn't people just contribute directly to the charity of their choice
instead of going through an unknown middleman? If you contribute directly to a
certified charity (Red Cross, Doctors Without Borders; pick your favorite),
you can even afford to contribute more, since you can take a tax deduction. (I
don't think the IRS will honor a receipt for "charity TBD" if you get
audited.) And, of course, you can also personally contribute to whatever
charity you think has had the best response.

Also, GoFundMe.com takes a hefty cut of your donation, so donating directly to
your charity gives them more:

 _" While it's free to create and share your online fundraising campaign,
GoFundMe will deduct a 5% fee from each donation that you receive. Since our
fee is deducted automatically, you'll never need to worry about being billed
or owing us any money. A small processing fee of about 3% will also be
deducted from each donation."_[1]

Finally, we really have no idea who the people who are running this fundraiser
are. Unfortunately, lots of scams arise whenever there's a natural disaster.

[1] [https://www.gofundme.com/questions](https://www.gofundme.com/questions)
(See "Does it cost anything?")

------
hemtros
Yeah, its good to directly donate but crowdfunding just makes it easier for
people abroad to donate.

